# Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!



## -Cryptic- (2. Februar 2012)

*Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Hi.

Ich habe heute folgende E-Mail bekommen:

Hey ........................ !

Das deutsche Volk und seine faschistischen Auswüchse mußt vernichtet
werden!

Wir haben Fascho Seiten gehackt und öffentlich gemacht unter:
http://...........................

Schaut nach ob auch in eurer Nähe ein Nazi wohnt und schlachtet ihn ab!

Verbreitet überall unsere Seite:
http://...........................


Leitet die eMail weiter!


Anonymous


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Es ist wirklich eine Schande was durch die Chaoten der Antifa so alles im ganzen Netz verbreitet wird. Und das eben zusätzlich noch unter dem Banner von Anonymous, die ja mittlerweile schon mehrfach  öffentlich klargestellt haben unpolitisch zu sein und die  Meinungsfreiheit niemals anzugreifen.

Das hat nichts mehr mit harmlosen Scherzen zu tun sondern sind ganz  offene Drohungen und Aufrufe zur Gewalt gegen Andersdenkende, Polizei  und Staat. In der E-Mail findet man ganze Listen voll mit Namen, Adressen und E-Mail-Adressen.

Man darf gespannt sein wie Anonymous öffentlich darauf reagieren wird, dass die Antifa deren Namen erneut für ihre gewaltverherrlichende Propaganda missbraucht. 
Klar ist: Wenn nicht darauf reagiert wird ist der ohnehin schon angekratzte Ruf von Anonymous ganz am Boden.


_Quelle:_
Email Adresse entfernt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Ich bin mir sicher dass das BKA den/die Versender schon im Visier haben.


----------



## unterseebotski (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

1. würde ich hier keine Email-Adresse von jemandem veröffentlichen, dessen Einverständnis Du nicht hast. *Es besteht außerdem die Gefahr, dass jemand hier diese Adresse anmailt und dem Spammer beim Adressen sammeln hilft.*

2. Ist das ne News wert?

3. Habe ich täglich Spam von Leuten im Spamordner, die mir todsichere Geschäfte anbieten, bei denen ich mehrere Millionen Dollar verdiene. 
Gerade heute hat mich ein verzweifelter Fondshändler kontaktiert, der 10 Mio Dollar eines im Krieg verstorbenen Lybiers unter die Leute bringen möchte...............................

Man sollte Spam nicht zu viel Beachtung schenken.


----------



## chregubr85 (2. Februar 2012)

Solange Anonymus anonym ist und sich jeder als Teil von Anonymus betiteln darf, werden solche Auswüchse nicht zu verhindern sein.

Anonymus wird, trotz ihrer Macht und grösse, immer im ilegalen Chaotenecken stehen bleiben, genau weil sie anonym sind und kein Gesicht haben. Und weil jedermann im Namen von Anonymus  Seiten hacken und Müll verbreiten kann/darf.


----------



## chrischek1987 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Moin,



> Schaut nach ob auch in eurer Nähe ein Nazi wohnt und schlachtet ihn ab!



Das finde ich schon ein bisschen krass. Ich möchte hier keinen in Schutz nehmen, aber das ist nicht der Sinn von Antifa. Da stellt man sich ja auf eine Stufe mit den Nazis zur (Vor-)Kriegszeit...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

@ TS: Finde ich ja toll, das du dich so für die "Meinungsfreiheit" der "Andersdenkenden" einsetzt....

Genau...die bösen Antifaschisten.....und die guten "Andersdenkenden"...
Das die Neo-Nazi Sympathisanten sich gerne als die Opfer generieren ist auch bekannt. Viele fallen darauf rein, ich *nicht*
Ich glaube nur, das dein Post einfach ein bissel Stimmung machen soll..nix anderes...
Wobei ich die oben von dir genannte "Aktion" nicht gut heisse...Gewalt ist bullshit und genauso wie A. in diesem Fall wohl die übliche präpubertäre Kinderkacke..


----------



## Aza* (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Woher weißt Du, dass es die Antifa war?


----------



## Adam West (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Ich würde das nicht in die Sparte "news" legen, sondern eher "politische Diskussionen" oder so...
Ist ja nicht wirklich eine News...


----------



## wheeler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

eine krähe hackt der anderen ein auge aus...denke kaum das ANONYMOUS eine schützenswerte vereinigung ist.....


----------



## MG42 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



wheeler schrieb:


> eine krähe hackt der anderen ein auge aus...denke kaum das ANONYMOUS eine schützenswerte vereinigung ist.....


 
Vielleicht nicht, dieser chaotische Sauhaufen verdient aber mehr "Anerkennung" als jede verblendete Extreme (sei es Antifa, Fascho oder die Linke )
Wer auf sowas reinfällt  der hat sie nicht mehr alle, aber das kann man als lächerlich und nicht beachtenswert betrachten.
Aber was man mit so einem Aufruf erreichen kann, wurde ja in jüngster Vergangenheit (per Radio in Afrika) bewiesen. Stupide Vorurteile und blinder Fanatismus gepaart mit einer Brise Kaltblütigkeit ergeben eine gefährliche Mischung, aber diese E-Mail ist einfach lächerlich.
Ich denke mal, dass hierbei irgendein Pubertierender seine Gewaltphantasien auslebt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

alles kriminelle, die einen physisch die anderen digital, trotzdem gehören beide seiten verurteilt und in den knast


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Woher weiß man genau, dass es nicht Anonymous war?
Weder eine Personenliste noch ein Programm ahben die wirklich...


----------



## Singler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass das hier von der Antifa kommt? "Nazis abschlachten" und "das deutsche Volk muss vernichtet werden" ist eigentlich kein Jargon, den die nutzen.

Mir scheint, dass hier eher Rechte versuchen, mit fragwürdigem Getexte ihre Intimfeinde zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Schwein (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Ich glaub auch nicht das, dass von der Antifa kommt und wenn dann dumme kiddies. Man sollte da nicht alle über ein Kamm scheren.

Gruß: Borsti


----------



## dustyjerk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Ich denke eher, das diese Mail nicht nur den Namen von Anonymous, sondern auch der Antifa missbraucht! So nen Mist würde auch die Antifa nicht schreiben!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Tja, das ist halt das Problem der Anons: Jeder Depp kann mitmachen.


Zur Antifa selber muss man ja nicht viel sagen, ist fast genauso eine behinderte Schlägertruppe wie die Braunen. Dass sie heutezutage Nazis statt Polizisten vermäbeln macht das Pack nicht besser.


----------



## dustyjerk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Zur Antifa selber muss man ja nicht viel sagen, ist fast genauso eine behinderte Schlägertruppe wie die Braunen. Dass sie heutezutage Nazis statt Polizisten vermäbeln macht das Pack nicht besser.



Ich glaub du und viele Andere haben ein vollkommen falsches Bild von der Antifa! Du kannst die allgemeinen steinewerfenden Punks nicht mit der Antifa über einen Kamm scheren!


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Die Email-Adresse als Quelle habe ich vorsorglich entfernt. Bitte keine personenbezogenen Daten veröffentlichen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Singler schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass das hier von der Antifa  kommt? "Nazis abschlachten" und "das deutsche Volk muss vernichtet  werden" ist eigentlich kein Jargon, den die nutzen.
> 
> Mir scheint, dass hier eher Rechte versuchen, mit fragwürdigem Getexte ihre Intimfeinde zu diskreditieren.



klingt mir nach sog. "antideutschen" und keinen regulären antifas. wenn man mich fragt, eine der zurzeit unnötigsten politischen bewegungen. tja anonymous lasst ihr so euren guten ruf beschmutzen?


----------



## wheeler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

............lol welchen guten ruf.deren ruf ist ja wohl auch mehr als zweifelhaft


----------



## Lelwani (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich glaub du und viele Andere haben ein vollkommen falsches Bild von der Antifa! Du kannst die allgemeinen steinewerfenden Punks nicht mit der Antifa über einen Kamm scheren!


 

Ich glaub du hast nen völlig falsches bild voner antifa.


----------



## WhackShit007 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



wheeler schrieb:


> ............lol welchen guten ruf.deren ruf ist ja wohl auch mehr als zweifelhaft



den ruf, dass sie sich nicht so leicht alles gefallen lassen und sich  schonmal großangelegt gegen acta wenden z.B.. wenn in einer demokratie  keiner seine rechte wahrnimmt oder nutzt wird sie kapputt gehen.  anonymous kämpft für seine rechte. sowas gibts doch sonst heute kaum  noch in dieser weichgespülten welt. 

und ich würde nen ruf in den medien nicht mit nem ruf im volk verwechseln.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich glaub du und viele Andere haben ein vollkommen falsches Bild von der Antifa! Du kannst die allgemeinen steinewerfenden Punks nicht mit der Antifa über einen Kamm scheren!


 Volker Pispers Chez Henri - YouTube

(Mit Timecode, für die richtige Stelle)


----------



## Adam West (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass noch jemand den Herrn Pispers anschaut und zuhört


----------



## unterseebotski (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Volker Pispers Chez Henri - YouTube
> 
> (Mit Timecode, für die richtige Stelle)


 
lol, "Wahlen ändern nichts, sonst wären sie verboten!" - den kannte ich noch nicht!
thx 4 mmd.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die News oder zumindest der Titel Schwachsinn sind... wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass das von Antifa kommt? Da ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass es tatsächlich Anonymous war. Mal im Ernst, wer kommt auf die Idee, wildfremden Leuten die Daten über E-Mail zu schicken, anstatt es anonym igendwo für alle zugänglich ins Netz zu stellen? Vollkommener Blödsinn.
Das Bild der Antifa hier ist auch ein komplett falsches. Es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Gruppen,  dazu gehören auch autonome, aber auch Gruppen, die für Widerstand ohne Gewalt stehen und stattdessen Naziaufmärsche mit zivilem Ungehorsam wie z.B. Sitzblockaden  verhindern wollen. Zu behaupten die Antifa bestünde nur aus gewaltbereiten Autonomen wäre genauso wie zu behaupten, in der CDU wären alle verkalkte alte Säcke und in der katholischen Kirche wären alle pädophile Lustmolche. Erschreckend, wie stark Vorurteile gegenüber allem was Links der SPD steht noch sind... BLÖD  usw. sei dank.


----------



## -Cryptic- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Volker Pispers Chez Henri - YouTube


 
Hehe, Pispers is schon cool. 

An alle die mir "versteckte Propaganda" vorgeworfen haben (wie arm muss man eigentlich sein um Mordaufrufe noch zu verteidigen sagt mal?): Hier der Beweis, dass die Mail keine "Erfindung" von mir ist.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Habe entsprechend der Bitte neben meiner E-Mail-Adresse auch die des Absenders verwischt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sitzblockaden


  = linke gegendemonstranten

der rest schmeisst irgendwelchen krams und bezeichnet sich schreiend und voller stolz als antifa, erzählen wie sie am wochenende wieder irgenwelche skinns platt gemacht haben (skinns sind nicht gleich rechts) etc, ich kenns nicht anders und habe bisher in meinem leben auch noch keinen gemäßigten antifa getroffen, KEINEN.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Gehört alles ungelesen in die Tonne


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

In einem Netz, in dem anonym *jeder* machen kann, was er will, ist diese Diskussion ja wohl sowas von müßig...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

Wieviele Leute können einfach "Anonymous" auf der Tastatur schreiben?
Das muss doch nichts mit der Gruppe zutun haben.
Ich kann auch einfach ne Domain buchen, das ganze geschickt einfädeln und als E-Mail "Redaktion@PCGHX.de" erstellen.
Dann kann ich auch zu vielen Leuten irgendwelchen Schwachsinn schreiben.
Das ist heutzutage kein Schwerstakt mehr.
Diese Emails sind, wie viele schon erkannt haben, nur Spam.
Einfach jeder kann Anonymous drunter setzen.
Es ist ein Wort und muss nicht gleich mit der Gruppe assoziiert werden.
Wenn ich mit jemandem telefoniere:
"Who is this?"
"This is anonymous"
Dann ist doch auch nicht die Gruppe gemeint sondern einfach das ich meinen Namen nicht sagen möchte. (Sprich das Verb "anonymous".)
Es gibt einmal das Verb und einmal die Gruppe.
Man muss unterscheiden können.


----------



## -Cryptic- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Wort und muss nicht gleich mit der Gruppe assoziiert werden.
> Wenn ich mit jemandem telefoniere:
> "Who is this?"
> "This is anonymous"
> ...



Hast du dir aber auch mal die verlinkten Websites dazu angeschaut?
Auf dem (zugegebenermaßen sehr gut gestalteten) Bild ist die Anonymous-Maske mit drauf.
Wie soll man es also sonst interpretieren?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Hast du dir aber auch mal die verlinkten Websites dazu angeschaut?
> Auf dem (zugegebenermaßen sehr gut gestalteten) Bild ist die Anonymous-Maske mit drauf.
> Wie soll man es also sonst interpretieren?


 
Das ist nicht die Anonymous-Maske sonder die Maske von Guy Fawkes.
Jeder kann ein Bild bearbeiten.


----------



## -Cryptic- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Anonymous-Maske sonder die Maske von Guy Fawkes.
> Jeder kann ein Bild bearbeiten.


 
Naja, du weisst schon was ich meinte. 
Das Anonymous-typische Erkennungsmerkmal halt. 

Aber ich glaube ja auch nicht, dass da wirklich Anonymous dahintersteckt.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antifa missbraucht erneut den Namen Anonymous für Gewaltaufruf im Internet!*

An dieser Stelle schließe ich den Thread. Das Thema wird hier ohnehin kaum noch getroffen und im passenden Unterforum haben wir genug Diskussionen über die Problematiken "Rechts", "Nazis" und "Ausländer".

Die letzten 13 Beiträge mit dem gröbsten Offtopic habe ich ausgeblendet. Man möge doch bitte die bestehenden Threads im WPW-Forum nutzen.

-CLOSED-


----------

